
How did Facebook make their new iOS app so much faster? - stigi
http://www.quora.com/Facebook-iOS-App-5-0-August-2012/How-did-Facebook-make-their-new-iOS-app-so-much-faster?hover=1#ans1473903
======
stigi
There are some nice tips in the original article that's been cited on quora:
[https://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook-engineering/under-
th...](https://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook-engineering/under-the-hood-
rebuilding-facebook-for-ios/10151036091753920)

I'm hoping for some more insights in the quora thread.

